# Problème d'impression avec canon pixma ip3000



## magyargirl (4 Décembre 2011)

Mon imac reconnais parfaitement mon imprimante, une canon pixma ip 3000, seulement je n'arrive pas à imprimer. A partir de n'importe quelle application j'ai accès à l'imprimante, l'information arrive à l'imprimante, la feuille de papier passe dans l'imprimante mais à la sortie rien, la feuille est vierge ! J'ai trouvé une astuce, j
e fais une capture d'écran de ce que je veux imprimer et là cela s'imprime mais ce n'est vraiment pas pratique !!!!
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution à me proposer ?


----------



## boninmi (9 Décembre 2011)

Cette imprimante fonctionne très bien, j'en ai eu une longtemps jusqu'à ce qu'elle rende l'âme. Puisqu'elle imprime une copie d'écran, elle doit pouvoir imprimer d'autres documents. Comment imprimes-tu la dite copie d'écran ? Ça veut dire que l'impression marche au moins dans ce logiciel. Pour quels logiciels l'impression fonctionne-t-elle ? Ne fonctionne pas ?

Tu peux tenter

Pomme -> Préférences système -> Imprimantes -> Ctrl-clic sur l'imprimante -> Réinitialiser le système d'impression

ou carrément supprimer l'imprimante des Préférences système et la réinstaller.

Quelle est ta version de système ? Est-il à jour ? Les pilotes Canon sont-ils à jour ?


----------



## magyargirl (9 Décembre 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Cette imprimante fonctionne très bien, j'en ai eu une longtemps jusqu'à ce qu'elle rende l'âme. Puisqu'elle imprime une copie d'écran, elle doit pouvoir imprimer d'autres documents. Comment imprimes-tu la dite copie d'écran ? Ça veut dire que l'impression marche au moins dans ce logiciel. Pour quels logiciels l'impression fonctionne-t-elle ? Ne fonctionne pas ?
> 
> Tu peux tenter
> 
> ...





Je suis en 10.6.8 et je fais les mises à jour des pilotes régulièrement.
J'ai supprimé et réinstallé l'imprimante. Le soucis est toujours là !
De n'importe quel logiciel la feuille sort blanche de l'imprimante.
Il n'y a que lorsque je fais une capture d'écran qui s'ouvre avec "Aperçu" que cela fonctionne. Même un pdf qui s'ouvre avec aperçu ne s'imprime pas !!! C'est un vrai mystère.


----------



## boninmi (10 Décembre 2011)

As-tu essayé une réparation des permissions du disque avec

Applications ->Utilitaires -> Utilitaire de disque ?

Sinon, as-tu une autre session ? Le cas échéant, en créer une avec

Préférences système -> Utilisateurs et groupes -> Cadenas pour authentifier, "+" pour ajouter un utilisateur

et regarder si l'imprimante fonctionne dans la nouvelle session.
Si oui, dans ta session, il y a probablement un fichier de préférences corrompu, à chercher dans

Maison -> Bibliothèque -> Préférences -> du genre

com.apple.print.custompresets.forprinter.Canon_iP3000_series.plist

et plus généralement tous ceux qui commencent par com.apple.print. Les faire glisser sur le bureau et tenter de relancer l'impression.


----------

